
RAMCloud Papers - ingve
https://ramcloud.atlassian.net/wiki/display/RAM/RAMCloud+Papers
======
ericfrenkiel
The general gist of RAMCloud makes sense, but the value is hidden by the
academic perspective.

The notion of fitting tons of data into memory is happening. As one of the
founders of MemSQL, a YC company that ships a distributed in-memory database,
it's been my focus the last 5 years.

In addition the growth of IMDBs, Apache Spark is another cue that main-memory
processing is the next phase of Big Data.

In-memory processing is enabling the creation of real-time data pipelines next
to existing batch systems like Hadoop and other data warehouses, and is
critical for real-time recommendations, personalization, and decision-making
for businesses.

Call it a side effect of the sharing or 'on-demand' economy, but companies are
now moving faster to meet higher expectations from their customers/userbases.

------
atorralb
SAP HANA is already based in a diskless RAM database only

